# Duct Misalignment



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

While starting the summerization (opposite of winterization) process this afternoon, I used some compressed air to blow out all the combustion chambers on the TT, turned the gas on, and fired up, in this order the stove (all three burners), the WH, the Fridge, and the furnace. All worked without problem after all the air was purged with one exception. After the furnace fired up, I was outside checking the Fridge, and put my hand over the exhaust of the furnace, and confirmed I had hot air coming out. Then went inside and checked the duct by the bathroom, nothing....thinking I may have become a victim of the dreaded collapsed duct, I checked vent by the read slide....nothing. I immediately shut down the furnace and began to inspect things...Not easy in the 26RS.

The furnace is underneath the couch, and the only way to really access the whole thing would be to remove said furniture. Not on my list of things to do.

I did get the heat exchanger open, fired up the furnace again and had plenty of air movement. Ok, problems not in the furnace.

Next step, check the duct work. Well 5:15 in the afternoon is not time to realize that you don't own an inspection mirror, and your wife doesn't seem to have a compact or handheld mirror hanging around either. Well, I used a bit of yankee ingenuity, and used a CD (an old CD-R that I have no use for anymore) and it worked like a charm. Clear duct work from one end to the other.

Next, I put the flash light in the heat exhanger (it had cooled by this time), and used my makeshift mirror from the rear slide vent to search for any light. I was barely able to see the light, so I moved the light to the vent, and shined it towards the plenum? (proper terminology). It appears that the ductwork joint has become mis-aligned. Tommorow, I think I will remove the bottom cover and investigate further, and make what ever repairs are necessary. I'm also going to Sears this week to add an inspection mirror to my tool box. My question is, has anyone else experienced something similar to this, and if so, did you find out what caused it. I will keep everyone posted on what I find after I get the bottom off. I should propably go ahead and order a quicky flush too, and install that while I have the cover off.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I suspect that the duct tape that was used to hold the duct in place has failed. They did not clean up the saw dust very well when they installed my ductwork and it is not holding very well. I guess I could take it to the dealer to have them re tape the whole thing but a $3 roll of tape and about 30 minutes of my time is a lot cheaper then the gas and time I would spend pulling it to the dealer. Should they have done a better job at the factory? Yes but it is not the end of the world.

On the bright side I bet your under belly is nice and warm and the tanks would be safe down to a very chilly out side temperature!!!!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Had homemade lasagnia tonight. MY underbelly is nice and warm. With a glass of Lambrusco. My tanks are good to below freezing.

We were talking about food right?

drifter
(Oops, I better duct)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep, that's what it looked like in the mirror. I will pull the cover in the morning and double check. I have a roll of the aluminum tape....more like a duct on a roll then tape, I will use that to set things back up.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok y'all, I need a bit of guidance here. I lowered the hard plastic under belly, and to my surprise, found another membrane, (looks like a tarp) above it. Since this is the first time I've pulled the belly pan, I was not expecting it. I would assume that a quality cloth tape is all that is need to repair any incisions I make, but does anyone have another suggestion?

Tim

Just a quick update, I called the service manager at the dealership, and he said the tape would work just fine, and to use some silicone too. I took some photos, and posted them here. I will get some of when it is finished too. Now to got the Home Cheapo for some sheet metal.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I got it all back together today. Of course, I had the inner membrane taped up, most of the outer cover screwed back before I remembered I wanted to take pictures. Needless to say, I wasn't going to open it back up again just to take a snap shots. I will be honest and tell you, it isn't pretty, but it will work. The duct work that Keystone installs is just about a hair thicker then Reynolds wrap. I couldn't keep the pop rivets from tearing it. I was able to get one rivet, and one screw to hold, and then I did what Keystone did. I taped the life out of it. I used 26G sheet metal to bridge the gap.

My Quikie Flush also arrived today, and I spent the afternoon putting that in. After the sealant sets up some overnight, I will test it tomorrow to make sure I am leak free, than close it up.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Busy man!

So, did the tape let loose, or was it the tank crush syndrome?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

To be honest, it looks like the plenum was just too short. I had to bridge the gap with the new sheet metal. The quickie flush install was just as big a PITA. I put it in the end of the tank, as recommended, and in hindsite should have just put it in the side where I had room to work. Thank god for flexible shaft dremel tools.....I will test it today or tomorrow, depending on when I have time. Now it is off to class....for work. 96 hr. class, with 130 hrs of homework.









Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats Tim you are now a expert at dropping the bottom and I have to agree, it is a pain but mostly to get back up. I ended up replacing that elbow and section of duct with galvinized sheet metal just for the reasons you stated, to thin to work with. Just think that stainless ducting was the norm in attics untill they found out asbestos was dangerous, so folks if you have ducting that looks like it is wrapped in cardboard in your attic's it is the same gauge as the type used in the outback. Don't get me wrong the ducting in the Outback is not wrapped in asbestos. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Kirk. I probably would have done the same thing had my tin knocking skill been better. As it was, I was relying on skill I'd learned in 7th grade, and haven't used since.

Maybe next year, I will think about replacing the whole assembly.....if my repair doesn't hold that is.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...whatcha studying????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Fire Officer I, and I'll be taking Fire Instructor I in the fall. I know it's backwards, but I gotta take 'em as they offer them. I just can't take the FO I cert. exam until after I pass the FI I cert exam. No major biggy.

I will tell you this, I finish the class on Thursday May 12, and I will be leaving for the Cooperstown rally on Friday May 13. I don't know how much sight seeing I'll be doing decompresing after this class.

Tim


----------

